# .243



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I understand rifles are built with a certain twist rate and certain bullets fly better out of those twist rates. Am I correct in that assumption? 

If so I have a remington 700 in .243 what would be a good starting point with a factory load for better accuracy. 

Im going to try and take my girls to idaho for deer this weekend. I think right now im using the heaviest federal load possible because the last time I used it we were after cow elk. It worked but my younger daughter is very small and id like a round that kicks less if possible. 

Any suggestions

They wont be shooting over 150-200 yards


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Remington uses a 1:10 twist that is suitable for normal factory loads up to and including the Hornady 105 gr. bullets.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I'd look to see what Barnes offers in the TSX lineup- something in the 80-90 gr range with a Barnes oughta work out just fine on a muley. Plenty of deer are killed every year with the .243

Just looked online- barnes has the 80 TTSX in their factory ammunition lineup. That might be worth looking into.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> Remington uses a 1:10 twist that is suitable for normal factory loads up to and including the Hornady 105 gr. bullets.


I thought Remington 700s in .243 were 1:9 1/8", Winchesters 1:10 ?

I have .243s in 1:10 but most of mine (Remingtons) are 1:9 1/8"

I found some rifles, especially my favorite the Remington .243 model 725 in 1:9 1/8", really quirky about using light varmint projectiles.

I don't know ****, guns are confusing. I had a pretty good handle on it until the internet came along.

.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I am not sure what you are asking but it sounds like you are asking what "factory" loads would be ok for deer with less recoil than the heavy stuff you are using for elk. I don't think you really have time to get out there and test several different factory loads so just pick up any major brand of ammo that is loaded with 80-90gr "big game" bullets and it will probably shot good enough for general hunting. The main problem you might run into is the gun is probably going to shot a bit high. You will need to resight in your scope...you could be shooting as much as 3-4 inches higher with the lighter bullets.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Generally our family used over-the-counter Remington100 gr Core-lokts.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I reload 100grn Partitions for my wife, its a relatively light recoiling round to begin with.


-DallanC


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I reload 90gr Accubonds in my .243, took a deer 2 years ago at 300 yards and dropped in his tracks... i'v kinda slicked my gun up a little and if my trigger finger is feeling steady I can hit my targets out to 700 yards....if I were to buy some pre-loaded ammo for deer I would stick between 90-100 gr and I would look for something with good weight retention....just my 2 cents


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

The newer Remington's are 9-1/8. Any bullet rated for big game will work just fine for what you're doing. A lot of the lighter bullets are intended for use on varmints, it'll say on the box.
If you want to learn way more than necessary about rifle barrel twist rates Google the Greenhill theory.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alfred_George_Greenhill


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

100 gr. Remington core-lokts...... I am totally sold on these bullets.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

A really good option is the youth loads for getting their practice and then use a full power load for the hunt w/o them knowing as they wont know the difference when hunting. My son is hunting for his first time this month and he will be using the 120 grain TTSX in his 7mm-08.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I ended up getting 3 boxes of federal 95 grain nosler partitions. I figure if I can zero them in at 250 yards it will be 2.5" high at 100 yards and 3.4" low at 300 yards. I had her sight it in at 50 yards because it was getting dark and I wanted to get them on paper before moving back any further. Each shot i would adjust her scope. Her last two shots were touching about 3/4" above the dot. Hopfully we can get some time this week to test it further. Anyone know what time leekay center closes tomorrow?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Photo needs to be rotated


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

That Partition will be perfect.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

My gun loves the factory Federal Power Shock 100gr cheap stuff. Here are mine and my daughters 200 yard targets.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I dont know what the heck im doing because I dont think I could shoot that good at 50 yards. I just cant hold the gun steady enough. I can actually hold my bow on the dot better. Id like to try some sort of sled, rest or sand bags. I went out to a hundred yards off shooting sticks and I had a 4" group. Same elevation with in a half inch tall but the group was left right. So im not sure its me or the gun. The scope is an old 4 power weaver.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

We use one of those cheap red plastic rests you can get from Sportsmans and we shot a lot. Not to mention almost every rifle I have has a decent 4-16x44 or bigger scope on it.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

For a .243, unless you want to start shooting the heavy target bullets which require a faster rate of twist,a 1:10 will do you fine. Loaded up with anything between 80-85grains (for copper monolithics) to 90-100 (lead. Think accubond, partition, power-point, core-lokt, etc), you'll be doing fine.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Photo needs to be rotated


I took the liberty of rotating and downsizing (from 17" wide to 8" wide) your picture.

Let me know if its upside-down.

.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Crud, now I have to rotate my monitor.


PS: 100grn partitions go in one side and out the other of a full sized Caribou, great 250 yard cartridge.


-DallanC


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> A really good option is the youth loads for getting their practice and then use a full power load for the hunt w/o them knowing as they wont know the difference when hunting. My son is hunting for his first time this month and he will be using the 120 grain TTSX in his 7mm-08.


Huge...what powder are you using for this load? Any concern the 7mm-08 won't push those fast enough to open up? I debating on the 120 TTSX or the 140 Accubond for my kids 7mm-08.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Buck down booya! 310 yard shot and she hit it 3 out of 4 shots. Her friend makenna also shot one out of the group but hers was 350 yards. Not bad for a couple of 10 and 11 year olds. Still have three more youth tags to fill. Fun stuff


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

very nice, congrats! love seeing the little ones get it done!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

just out of curiosity, what did that tag run? Ive been thinking of taking my daughter up there next year.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

50 for kids + adult liscense 350


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Makennas buck. She shot hers with a 22- 250


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

gdog said:


> Huge...what powder are you using for this load? Any concern the 7mm-08 won't push those fast enough to open up? I debating on the 120 TTSX or the 140 Accubond for my kids 7mm-08.


140grn Accubond is fantastic out of the 7mm-08.

I loathe barnes bullets... pinholes in, pinholes out. I sold all the barnes reloading components I had... and that took a while (no-one wanted them).

-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

That's great! Idaho has the right idea about youth hunting. Glad to see some fellow Utahns making the journey north. If you go another hour north you can shoot some nice Whitetails too.--------SS


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

swbuckmaster said:


> I dont know what the heck im doing because I dont think I could shoot that good at 50 yards. I just cant hold the gun steady enough. I can actually hold my bow on the dot better. Id like to try some sort of sled, rest or sand bags. I went out to a hundred yards off shooting sticks and I had a 4" group. Same elevation with in a half inch tall but the group was left right. So im not sure its me or the gun. The scope is an old 4 power weaver.


http://utahwildlife.net/forum/18-firearms-reloading/83986-first-reloads-underway-3.html#post858682

I use a bunny ear sand bag to support the gun in the rear, and either a small sandbag for the front or if I forget that, just toss a work glove over the wood to protect the scope. Its a rock solid base to shoot from.

-DallanC


----------

